# هدية لطلبة الهندسة الطبية ((60 مشروع))



## Bioengineer (1 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم,,,

يحتاج طلاب الهندسة الطبية في الجامعات الى بعض المشاريع الطبيه

كي يقدمونها كمشاريع الكترونيه طبيه في بعض المواد

ولكن لا اعتقد انها تنفع لمشاريع تخرج.

والمشاريع هنــــــــــــا تتضمن 60 مشروع الكتروني طبي

كنت اعتمد على هذا الموقع خلال دراستي عندما كان يطلب مني مشروعhttp://www.discovercircuits.com/M/medical.htm

اتمنى ان تستفيدو منه.

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 سبتمبر 2006)

احل[BLINK]ى واغلى هدية[/BLINK] 

[GLOW="66FF00"]نشكرأ جدأ وان شاء الله يستفاد منها اعزائنا .[/GLOW]

تحياتنا لك بالتوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## القرشي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا على هذة المشاريع
التي سوف يستفيد منها الدارسين 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فداء (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية على هالموقع الجميل اسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Bioengineer (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لمروركم...وتستاهلو كل خير

عفوا عدد المشاريع ليس 22 مشروع بل حوالي [BLINK]60 مشروع[/BLINK]

لم انتبه ان هناك صفحات اخرى للموضوع

ولكي تقلب الصفحات الباقيه ستجدها اسفل الموقع 

هكذا #-E F-P Q-Z

أرجو من المشرف الفاضل تعديل عنوان الموضوع اذا كان بالاستطاعه

اي بدل ((22 مشروع)) تصبح (( 60 مشروع))

وشكرا,,,


----------



## ياسر3100 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

المهندس / عادل شكرا جزيلا على هذه ال 60 مشروع 
والله مشاريع جميلة جدا جدا و*مفــــــــــــيدة*

وأرجو أن يستفيد منها الجميع .


----------



## Bioengineer (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ الغالي /شكري

شكرا على التثبيت فالموضوع مفيد فعلا

أرجو تعديل الرابط في الموضوع يبدو انه تلخبط قليلا  

هذا هو الرابط http://www.discovercircuits.com/M/medical.htm

تحياتي ,,,,


----------



## م.الدمشقي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
واتمنى ان تكون مفيدة لاخواننا الطلاب


----------



## bisa (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا ... افادكم الله يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابو ايه (22 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا الموضوع شيق والابحاث مفيده جدا ارجو ان يستفاد منها الطلبه الاعزاء جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ebrahim_83 (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*Good Luke*

شكرا موضوع جميل انا استمتعت بى اوى:67:


----------



## أبوالزبير (24 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا, أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم يزيدك علما ,وينفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## Bioengineer (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخ أبو الزبير تسلم على هذه الدعوه وهي عندي تسوى الدنيا ومافيها.

ولك مثلها.


----------



## ღ♥ღaBoOoRa ღ♥ღ (30 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور فعلا هالموقع ملم بكثير من الاجهزه الطبيه المتنوعه


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ali m (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور جدا ارجو تزويدنا بالكتب


----------



## اليافعي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو لو تفيدوني بمشاريع التخرج أو طريقه العمل فيه أو مواقع تساعدنى على ذلك؟
وشكرا جزيل


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ عادل صلاح 
الف شكر على المجهود الذي تبذلة دائمآ 
وابداعاتك لنا بالفكر الجديدة 
حييت وبقيت
وكثر الله من معلوماتك:63: :63: :78: :1:


----------



## Bioengineer (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ااااااامين واياكم ومن صلى على رسول الله.


----------



## م/ احمد صلاح (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الموقع جامد جدا شكرا جدا


----------



## ابو يافا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا الك ويسلموا ايديك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## KhaliD26080 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## MR:X (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي
و جعل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية يا مهندس وانا لسا أنتظر منك اقتراح موضوع في رسالة الماجستير
طلب اقتراح


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

عفوا انا عضو جديد بس من فين ممكن افتح هذه المشاريع


----------



## fdyassd (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك 
و جزاك الله عنا كل خير على هذا الموقع


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافية يا باش مهندس


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## الطيب23 (3 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررر...


----------



## somy (5 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووور اخوي 
وجا في وقته 
لان مشروع التخريج قررررررررب


----------



## amod (5 مايو 2007)

تقف الكلمات حائرة وعاجزة
عن شكر مجهوداتك الجبارة
اللهم اجعلها ذخرا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البخيتي (6 مايو 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر واجو ان تنال الاجر من الله عز وجل لمساعدتك لنا في هذا المجال


----------



## hamza_ama (26 مايو 2007)

[جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك في مجهوداتكم


----------



## الهدهد (26 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور با الجد يا باش مهندس


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (27 مايو 2007)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككور


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## midos (30 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فاروق سعيد (31 مايو 2007)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## tigersking007 (31 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخ عادل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير بجد مواضيعك دايما جميله


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mago0 (5 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابو يافا (14 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي مجهود رائع


----------



## المدير العام (16 يونيو 2007)

فوفقكم الله لمزيد من العلم والمعرفة


----------



## المدير العام (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير واتمنا لكم التوفيق


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

gozet 5ern


----------



## hmhegypt86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

نتمنى ان يفيد هذا الموقع اعزائنا الطلبه


----------



## انس ابراهيم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/courses/ee476/FinalProjects/


----------



## انس ابراهيم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

أسف على وضع اللينك من غير التوضيح ولكن بدون قصد 
المهم هذا لينك لمشاريع تخرج للطلاب جامعة كورنيل في كندا ويوجد بها مشاريع لأجزة طبية واتمنى الاستفادة منها.


----------



## benmoulai (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.عز (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عادل ....

تحياتي ....


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

م.عادل صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم,,,
> 
> ...



معلش ممكن رابط تاني ضروري جدا
ومشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## basma abdul-sahib (5 يناير 2009)

_بارك الله في عمرك ونفعك ونفع بك_. ششششششششششششششششششششششكرا.


----------



## ميسر العراقي (6 يناير 2009)

الرجاء عدم وضع وسائل الاتصال حسب شروط التسجيل .

وبأمكان الاتصال بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة .

شكرا لأهتمامك .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## مقشش (6 يناير 2009)

اشكركم كلكم


----------



## رجاء ابوزينة (25 يناير 2009)

مشكورة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليدي لين (25 يناير 2009)

بصراحه موقع فعلا مفيد وبه مجموعة مميزة فعلا من الافكار شكرا


----------



## saadali (26 يناير 2009)

جميل جدا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## issam1986n (23 فبراير 2009)

thks alot it was very good sit


----------



## ghost_adel (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرن شكرن شكرن 
لك جزيل الشكر والمحبه الخالصه 
اخى العزيز


----------



## ريان ميرغني (13 مارس 2011)

_*االسلام عليكم.انا بدرس هندسة طبية ولكن المقررات عندنا ليست كافية و الحقيقة انا لاعرف شئ عن الهندسة الطبية إذا سمحتو ياإخواني اريد أي موقع أو اي مكان أخر يمكن أن احصل منه على معلومات عن الهندسة الطبية.اريد معرفة طريقة تقديم المشاركات و إرسالها*_


----------



## ahmadba (14 مارس 2011)

يسلمووووووووا


----------

